# 1889 Webley WG



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Was a day to reach in the back of the safe and spread some oil. Here's a rather uncommon 1889 WG w/a square butt, mostly seen w/birdsheads. Good honest patina, church steeple fluting, smooth action and tight lock-up. Unuaual model marking on top of top strap instead of side. Retailer barrel marked. The lanyard ring isn't original but all things considered a nice example of an early WG.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*1.* The configuration of the "square" butt of this pistol is very interesting. It's even counter-intuitive, in that the handle's back-strap really is longer than necessary. The back-strap of a pistol's butt need not extend much further than the bottom of the major muscle at the base of the thumb, but this one seems to go on and on. Does it have a similar function to the SA Bisley Colt's peculiarly-shaped grip?
*2.* Wesley Richards! One doesn't think of them as "retailers," but rather as high-quality bespoke gunsmiths. But of course they had to provide high-quality pistols, to accompany their really nice rifles.
*3.* What's the "WG" part all about? And is it a .455?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

What good eyes you have Grandma Steve! Upon some investagation, regarding your 1st question: On it's books Webley referred to this style as 'Target Grips'! Acording to Richard Milner, record keeper of all things Webley in the UK, these are quite rare! (I had no idea) And yes, it is postulated that this model was the inspiration for Colt's Bisley Model! No.2: Other guns in my collection bear barrel markings of Holland&Holland, Wilkinson and Rigby. Apparently Webley used them as distributors for their handguns as it grew beyond the of P. Webley and son's facilities to cater to both civilian and military demands. Which brings to No.3; WG, Webley Government, models were the 1st revolvers "approved" for military use by the British govt. starting in 1880 w/the 'Improved Government Model' Known as a Kaufman. They evolved thru 3 models (another story for another time)till 1883 when a different release mechanism was patented, as we see in the gun in the OP, that became the marked models, WG, WG Army & WG Target, going thru several variations ending in 1896! They were the Pythons of their time!!!There you have it!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool!
Thank you!


----------

